
Open Source and Cloud Computing - tomh
http://radar.oreilly.com/2008/07/open-source-and-cloud-computing.html
======
prakash
Here's a link to the Brian Aker's Drizzle session O'Reilly talks about:
<http://technocation.org/node/576/>

